# Horse Cost?



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, I think I shot myself in the foot and could use a little help. My little girl has been asking for a horse for every single holiday for the past 3 years. Those of you with kids know how that goes, always the first thing on her christmas list (somethimes the only, lol) even though she know there isn't going to be one under the tree for her. Well as we start adding more livestock and getting more hay and pasture established it's getting harder and harder to just say no. So last night, me in my infinate wisdom, I told her that she could get one if she took care of it and she paid for everything for it. The girls only 8, but she is as hard headed as I am when she wants something. So, I need to show her number of what it cost to keep and raise a horse. I can wag some numbers on feed, hay, shelter, and fencing, but really have no clue and vet, shoeing, or what ever else hayburners may need. So, can anyone help me out with a ballpark on what the cost would be?......I need to learn to keep my stupid mouth shut.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> Ok, I think I shot myself in the foot and could use a little help. My little girl has been asking for a horse for every single holiday for the past 3 years. Those of you with kids know how that goes, always the first thing on her christmas list (somethimes the only, lol) even though she know there isn't going to be one under the tree for her. Well as we start adding more livestock and getting more hay and pasture established it's getting harder and harder to just say no. So last night, me in my infinate wisdom, I told her that she could get one if she took care of it and she paid for everything for it. The girls only 8, but she is as hard headed as I am when she wants something. So, I need to show her number of what it cost to keep and raise a horse. I can wag some numbers on feed, hay, shelter, and fencing, but really have no clue and vet, shoeing, or what ever else hayburners may need. So, can anyone help me out with a ballpark on what the cost would be?......I need to learn to keep my stupid mouth shut.....


First, be sure and get her a small, well broke horse at least 5 years old... second, if you do have good pasture and are not planning on stalling it everyday, the costs (food&health) will go down substantially. Your costs will primarily be some grain(amount depends on pasture, size of animal), influenza/ immunizations(see your vet), regular hoof trimmings/shoeing(consult local farrier), regular worming(ivomec), various tac that she needs(saddle, bridle, blanket, and grooming supplies). Do you have a stock trailer or one that you could borrow if needed to take the horse to the vet in emergencies? Some square baled quality hay, (which I am sure her old man could supply). But most of all, you need good luck with horses as they can be very unhealthy(extremely costly). Hard to put a figure on exact costs, being that you can or could supply alot of the overhead costs. Use the above to help you get a handle on your inputs "locally".

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you can, buy the hayburner from somebody you know and trust and only get a easy keeper. A hard keeper can be nothing but frustration and $$$.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a reason they call them Hayburners.I can't believe how much 1 horse can eat.









Karen finaly got her way and I "Let Her" get a horse.A 12 yr old Arabian mare.$500

This winter it is eating about 40 lbs of hay per day.Holy crap!!!I tell her we could be selling that for big $.
40 x 365 divided by 2000= 7.3 ton x $150= $1095

Bi-annual Vet bill for vaccinations,etc.$97 x 2 = $194

Fix up old hog house for horse $3000

Fence off some pasture for the horse $200

Time and expence going to look at horses.$500

Hoof trimming.$50

Treats for horse.$50

Oats and sweet feed $100

Electric to keep waterer thawed $100

Grand total $5789


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ahhhh......but the need to please the little woman........Priceless!!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Vol said:


> First, be sure and get her a small, well broke horse at least 5 years old... second, if you do have good pasture and are not planning on stalling it everyday, the costs (food&health) will go down substantially. Your costs will primarily be some grain(amount depends on pasture, size of animal), influenza/ immunizations(see your vet), regular hoof trimmings/shoeing(consult local farrier), regular worming(ivomec), various tac that she needs(saddle, bridle, blanket, and grooming supplies). Do you have a stock trailer or one that you could borrow if needed to take the horse to the vet in emergencies? Some square baled quality hay, (which I am sure her old man could supply). But most of all, you need good luck with horses as they can be very unhealthy(extremely costly). Hard to put a figure on exact costs, being that you can or could supply alot of the overhead costs. Use the above to help you get a handle on your inputs "locally".


Mike pretty much hit on everything. But here are some costs for my area:

Vaccines depend on the area (you will need a Coggins every year, usually about $50). Check with a local large animal vet on local vaccine requirements and cost. You'll probably have to trailer it in.

We typically figure on 2 1/2 bales of hay per horse, per week (2 flakes, twice a day). That's just an average if there is a lot of grass available it's less. They let you know. Stalled horses take a little more. Type and amount of pelleted feed depends on how much they are worked. Get a weight tape, feed decent stuff (Purina, Nutrina) and don't believe any of those suppliment advertisements. Grass/Hay is the most important thing you can feed them....that's what they are designed for. Fat horses are not healthy horses.

Shoes depend on the horse and expect to see the farrier every 5-6 weeks. I have some that are barefoot...Trim is $35; Shoes Front, Trim Back...$90; Four Steel Shoes....$150; Aluminum shoes add $10.

Stalling depends on the weather. In Ohio, you'll at least need a run-in shed and a weather proof blanket. Ours only come in if they are showing or foaling. Customers pay for stalls.....Horses don't need them, if they did you'd find them living in caves in the wild. Stalls are for the convenience of people. Make sure you get one you can catch, or get a round pen where you can train it when you do catch it.

Check with the Vet on worming. We always worm on arrival and used to rotate wormers. Now we do fecal egg tests and only worm when it's needed.

Horses are born looking for ways to hurt themselves; don't help them do it. They are prey animals. I don't like wire fences (mine are all electrobrade), no sharp edges/points on sheds, etc.

Tack is an individual thing and depends on what she is going to do with the animal. My daughter uses a $5K saddle.....don't encourage yours to show or become a professional. Depending on where you are in Ohio, I can probably give you some barn owner names who can give you local advice. However, ALL horse owners are a little crazy, Barn owners are even more so. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A final point...Before you purchase this new family member make sure you spend the money (usually about $100-$150) to have a large animal Vet perform a pre-purchase exam. This protects you and the seller. This buys you about an hour with the Vet where you can ask all sorts of questions and often get reasonable answers. Have them check the teeth as well, floating their teeth can be another $150 or so every 12-18 months.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My wife and I are licensed Parelli Instructors with 15 horses for our own use and for lesson horses.

Typical costs we figure are:

15-20 lbs of hay per day (40 pounds sounds way too much). We feed 3 1000 lb round bales about every 7-8 days; about 15-20% goes on the ground.

Grain - We don't feed grain other than one of our older horses and for our really active horses -- about $50/month

Trimming - $35/horse every 8 weeks. we only shoe when traveling to rocky ground.

Vet Expenses - About $200/horse/year for shots, Coggins tests, teeth floating, etc.

Equipment - How much do you want to spend. My last saddle cost $3200 - It's really!! good. (I was going through about a saddle a year and I'm on my 3rd year with this one!)

We have taught a lot of kids and have found that many times they have a fantasy about horses and seldom understand the reality. Our experience has been such that we no longer teach children under about 12---they lack the attention span, strength, etc., to be able to handle their own horse.

In one case, we sent a young lady home when she showed up for a lesson after basketball practice after a full day of school. This was just an accident waiting to happen since she could hardly stay awake. We now tell the parents that we will not take them as students if they are involved in any other sports, except martial arts. Most kids, especially girls, want to socialize and use their horse as a status symbol/socializing reason!

My youngest daughter wanted a horse from the time she was 3. I tried it, got hooked and am still active almost 30 years later. She's now 29 and hasn't ridden in over 10 years

My suggestion: Lease a horse for a year before committing. If the kid is still interested, lease for another year. Then, think real hard about buying! Our statistics show that 80% of all first time horse buyers get rid of it within the first year. And 80% of the remaining 20% get rid of it within 5 years. In other words, only 4% still are active after 5 years.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. I agree with Ralph that I think she is too young and will loose interest very soon. I'm hoping that seeing the actual cost will make her forget about it for a couple more years. I knew quite of few of you guys had hay burners running around and could point me in the right direction. I think that I may just tell her that she has to wait until she is older, and see how that goes. She stepped up from a miniture pony to a horse this year for xmas, so maybe she will go back to a miniture pony again...lucky me, lol. I guess I got myself into this though.

Thanks again
Tom


----------

